
A Marriott employee hit 'Like.' Then China got mad. - asclepi
https://www.wsj.com/articles/marriott-employee-roy-jones-hit-like-then-china-got-mad-1520094910
======
B1FF_PSUVM
> never thought a $14-an-hour job running social-media accounts for Marriott
> International Inc. would require him to know global politics

Oh, well. Bet they can get a Ph.D. in international affairs for 12.

It's tough out there.

------
da02
Anyone know what are the job requirements/qualifications for running social-
media accounts for companies like Marriott?

~~~
lzy
From a Marriott job listing for Social Media Manager;

2-year degree from an accredited university in public relations,
communications, marketing, journalism or a related professional area; 4 years'
experience in Marketing Communications and Social Media.

OR

4-year Bachelor’s degree in public relations, communications, marketing,
journalism or a related professional area; 2 years’ experience in Digital
Marketing Communications and Social Media.

